# Looking for one sub in SE Wisconsin



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

in Lake Geneva area. Need to be dependable, and of course have a dependable vehicle and insurance. Route is mostly residential, good pay, need to commit to 3-6 a.m. at a minimum.


----------

